# Babur Vani And Guru Nanak Dev Ji



## Sikh80 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Baburvani*
Baburvani pronounced _BaaburVaani_ is the name given to the hymn composed by Guru Nanak at the time of Invasion of India by the Mughal emporer Babur.The name is derived from a word in the hymn composed by Guru Nanak.[30]
In this hymn Guru Nanak uses the metaphor of _the marriage party_,describing the march of Babur from his native place _Khurasan_ to conquer the _bride_ _Hindustan_ (India),and calling it a party of sin and plunder.[31]There are four hymns which comprehend the issue of war and peace,of the inclination of _God_ ,and unavoidable downfall of Indian people.
Following is an illustrated portion from the hymns,addressed to _Lalo_ a follower and devotee of Guru Nanak
" As descendeth the Lord's word to me, so do I deliver it unto you, O Lalo: (Babar) leading a wedding-array of sin hath descended from Kabul and demandeth by force the bride, O Lalo. decency and righteousness have vanished, and falsehood struts abroad, O Lalo. Gone are the days of Qazis and Brahmans, satan now conducts the nuptials, O Lalo. The Muslim women recite the Qur'an and in distress remember their God, O Lalo. Similar is the fate of Hindu women of castes high and low, O Lalo. They sing paeans of blood, O Nanak, and by blood, not saffron, ointment is made, O Lalo. In this city of corpses, Nanak proclaimeth God's praises, and uttereth this true saying: The Lord who created men and put them to their tasks watcheth them from His seclusion. True is that Lord, true His verdict, and true is the justice He dealeth. As her body's vesture is torn to shreds, India shall remember my words. In seventy-eight they come, in ninety seven shall depart; another man of destiny shall arise. Nanak pronounceth words of truth, Truth he uttereth; truth the time calls for."

wikipedia


----------

